# Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??



## AudiGott1984 (28. November 2005)

Hallo Leute !

Hab mich heute als 249 ter für den Großmann Cup gemeldet ! :m 

Wer von euch fischt da auch mit ??

Etwas erfreuliches ist zu vermelden ,unser lieber Hauke fischt nicht mit so bleibt auch mir und anderen mal ne Chance nen Fisch abzubekommen .#h 



MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas erfreuliches ist zu vermelden ,unser lieber Hauke fischt nicht mit so bleibt auch mir und anderen mal ne Chance nen Fisch abzubekommen .#h
> 
> 
> 
> MfG Maik




#6  :q:q:q #6 ..... Ja stimmt. Er fängt ja immer alles wech.....:q:q:q


----------



## Agalatze (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

auch wenn er manchmal etwas übertreibt, aber die meisten von euch angelt er in der brandung in den boden :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Jau da muss man auch stolz drauf sein :m...... Ich bin mit meinen 5-6 Dorschen auch totaaaaal zufrieden. Ich muss nicht immer 20 Fische haben. Aber Aga das war von mir da oben nur Spaß.... Ich wollte hier keinen Ärger machen. Ich denke Hauke weiß auch wie ich das meine. Der eine kann halt angeln der andere eben nicht :m. Und wo ihr mich hinzu zählt ist mir egal..... Jedenfalls bin ich kein Looser, wie ich es mir gestern noch von einem anderen Poster hier anhören durfte :q:q:q.......


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

So jetzt aber mal zum Thema. Wer fischt denn nun den Cup??? Ich dachte es gibt den nicht mehr, weil doch mal hier im Board geschrieben wurde, dass der Laden nicht mehr existiert...??? Oder hab ich da was falsch gelesen? Was kostet die Teilnahme und wo und wie läuft das ab???


----------



## Agalatze (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

tja nun ist der cup leider vorbei. den laden gibt es noch ! hatte neueröffnung am 11.11 glaube ich.


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Achsoooo na dann ist ja jut..... Wie war es denn nun? Wie hat Maik abgeschnitten? Und wer war noch dabei???


----------



## Agalatze (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

habe keine ahnung wie er abgeschnitten hat. habe ihn nichtmal gesehen glaube ich. ich war jedenfalls dabei und habe schlecht geangelt. dennoch bin ich auf platz 12 gekommen. ich war fischgleich mit klaus kaufhold aber seine fische waren größer,somit wurde er 7. oder so


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Insgesamt waren die Fänge also eher mau? Mhh schade....... Wo war das ganze überhaupt? Wie war dat Wetter? Haben die Fische eher vorsichtig gebissen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Na bei dem Sturm muss es richtig gerockt haben


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Ich war natürlich auch dabei obwohl ich nicht gesehen wurde ! Man kennt mich ja auch nocht nicht so besonders gut .

@ Aga dich hab ich aber auch nur kurz gesehen ,wie die Sektoren verlost wurden und bei der Siegerehrung . Hattest dich wohl versteckt !!#h 

Ich stand auch in Behrensdorf allerdings hatte ich die Startnummer 40 und somit nen schlechten ,sehr schlechten Platz . Ich hatte auf 50 m Entfernung ne Steinbank an der ich etliche Fische verloren habe .

Ich hatte zwei 46 er Dorsche ,einen 48 er und eine Platte . Hat in Behrensdorf nicht zu sehr viel gereicht da es ein sehr starker Sektor war !!

Ich bin *96 ter *geworden .Fürs erste Mal ganz gut .

Dennoch war das ne nette Veranstaltung ,an der ich auf jedenfall wieder teilnehmen werde .



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> habe keine ahnung wie er abgeschnitten hat. habe ihn nichtmal gesehen glaube ich. ich war jedenfalls dabei und habe schlecht geangelt. dennoch bin ich auf platz 12 gekommen. ich war fischgleich mit klaus kaufhold aber seine fische waren größer,somit wurde er 7. oder so



Du bist ja so ein Geiler...


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Na bei dem Sturm muss es richtig gerockt haben



Was für'n Sturm?Der war Freitag!Oder war das nun eronisch gemeint?
6 Südost,später abnehmend 5 war angesagt,aber da wo ich war...|kopfkrat 
Also ich war in Sehlendorf ganz link's außen!(Platz 1)
Dort plümpern sie immer Watti's habe ich mir sagen lassen!
Also Wassertiefe von Po Po!Ich habe trozdem 2 Platten und 2 Dorsche gefangen,und wurde 7. im Sector und 35. gesammt!
Rechts zur Steilküste waren die Fänge besser.Es waren da 12 Fische hoch!
Aber eigendlich gut ,daß bei dem wenigen Wind von der Seite überhaupt ein paar Fische rausgekommen sind!

Was schade ist,daß es immer weniger Sponsoren gibt!Denn die Preise sind gegen Früher echt rar geworden! (Da standen mal neben der Bühne 3 Rutenständer links und drei rechts)!

Wer fischt denn von Euch den Eis-Cup am kommenden Wochenende mit?

@Agalatze|supergri Haste Geflecht gefischt?:q 
Ich muste so an unsere Diskusion denken,denn 3 meiner Fische waren sehr
sehr knapp gehackt und das Loch in dem der Haken steckte war 5 DM Stück
groß!|supergri  Ob dat wat mit ner Geflochtenen geworden wäre?:m 

Plattfisch!#6


----------



## Agalatze (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

@ hauke
wenn du das mit trommeln meinst, dann liegst du falsch. ich habe einige blöde fehler am anfang gemacht. dazu sind mir dumme sachen passiert wie selber über die eigenen schnüre werfen usw... das mag sich ja dumm anhören, aber ich bin damit nicht sonderlich zufrieden gewesen, da mehr drinnen war.sorry  

@ platfisch
na klar habe ich geflecht gefischt. hatte keine probleme damit. mein einziges problem waren die steinpackungen vor der nase. auch große krautfelder haben einem das angeln erschwert.

@ maik
na schade, dann haben wir uns wohl verpasst. aber glückwunsch zu deinem ersten cup ! weiter so !


----------



## a.bu (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

@ platfisch 7000 ,

hmm , ich habe eine saubere Gesammtplatzziffer 75 hingelegt und habe auf dem Gabentisch noch ein super Rapala-Filetmesser gefunden .
Damit war ich für diese Platzziffer sehr zufrieden und ich denke auch sonst war das mit den Preisen voll i.O.#6 .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tom B (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

naja... konnte mich mit meinem 60.Gesamtplatz auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckern,trotzdem hatte ich auch Glück mit den Preisen und konnte mir
eine schöne Tasche greifen.
Mehr Glück hatte ich beim Fischeschätzen.
1.Platz ,dafür gab's ein hammermäßiges Norwegenset,Bootsrute und Multirolle|uhoh: ,hab ich schon wieder verkauft so geil war das |supergri  
ansonsten war es wiedermal eine klasse organisierte Veranstaltung,mit leggger Essen#6 
klasse das es den Großmanncup dieses Jahr dann doch wieder gab,
macht weiter so Großmänner#6 freu mich schon auf next Year.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> @ platfisch 7000 ,
> 
> hmm , ich habe eine saubere Gesammtplatzziffer 75 hingelegt und habe auf dem Gabentisch noch ein super Rapala-Filetmesser gefunden .
> Damit war ich für diese Platzziffer sehr zufrieden und ich denke auch sonst war das mit den Preisen voll i.O.#6 .
> ...




Naja,die Preise waren ja auch voll i.O.
Das sollte keine Beschwerde sein oder ein Mäkeln,dachte nur ob es auch andere so empfanden?!
Ich habe ja auch noch ne' tolle Pilkrute bekommen!
Meinte nur das es leider immer weniger Sponsoren gibt  für so etwas,weil alle immer einsparen müssen (in diesem Lande) und keine Gelder mehr da sind (durch diesen Staat).
Will hier jetzt auch keine politische Diskusion entfachen,ist halt nur schade..!
Und es wurde ja auch von Heiner so erwähnt,daß es immer weniger Leute gibt,die etwas stiften!
Die Jahre zuvor haben alle (auch Nichtfänger) etwas abbekommen,daß solltest Du doch noch wissen und das sollten hier alle wissen,auch die die zum ersten mal da waren!
Denn ich finde es ist eine gute und vor allem gut organisierte Veranstaltung!
Wäre schade wenn sowas (z.B. aus mangel an Sponsoren) in Zukunft nicht mehr stattfindet (kann)

Also,Du kommst ja bestimmt wieder zum Ice-Cup!?
Kommen da sonst noch ein paar Leute von hier?

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## haukep (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> naja... konnte mich mit meinem 60.Gesamtplatz auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckern,trotzdem hatte ich auch Glück mit den Preisen und konnte mir
> eine schöne Tasche greifen.
> Mehr Glück hatte ich beim Fischeschätzen.
> 1.Platz ,dafür gab's ein hammermäßiges Norwegenset,Bootsrute und Multirolle|uhoh: ,hab ich schon wieder verkauft so geil war das |supergri
> ...



Göückwunsch von meiner Seite #6 #6 #6 #6 

Next year bin ich auch dabei, aber das Familientreffen ging nunmal vor!!!


----------



## mb243 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Also,Du kommst ja bestimmt wieder zum Ice-Cup!?
> Kommen da sonst noch ein paar Leute von hier?
> 
> MfG Plattfisch!



Bin dabei!
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja!??#h


----------



## Toffee (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Also,Du kommst ja bestimmt wieder zum Ice-Cup!?
> Kommen da sonst noch ein paar Leute von hier?
> 
> MfG Plattfisch!


 

Bin auch dabei #6 *Nur die Windvorhersage für Samstag sieht schlecht aus *#q *
Gruß Toffee


----------



## mb243 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch dabei #6 *Nur die Windvorhersage für Samstag sieht schlecht aus *#q *
> Gruß Toffee




Na toll!

S/W 3 Bft! ist angesagt!
Das kann ja was werden!????
Aber bis Samstag ist noch lang - das wird hoffentlich noch!???


----------



## Toffee (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Wo guckst du denn??

Laut Seewetter.de Gibt es SW 5-6 #q  mit Böen 80 km/h !

*|kopfkrat *Bei dem Rückenwind müßte man doch bis nach Dänemark werfen können :q *

 Da nützt es entweder an einen tiefen Strand zu kommen oder von Anfang an die Veranstaltung nicht mit zu hohen Erwartungen anzugehen.Wird bestimmt trotzdem wieder geil #g *

noch 2 Tage......


Gruß Toffee


----------



## mb243 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Hier: http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=46205&fdate=20051210


----------



## Toffee (8. Dezember 2005)

*Wer fischt den Eis- Cup ??*

Hm *da liegen von der Windgeschwindigkeit ja Welten zwischen.Ich glaub , wir wissen erst genau, wie stark der Wind ist , wenn wir am Samstag um 15.00 Uhr am Strand stehen.|rolleyes 


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Manner (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Moin,habe auch mitgemacht,Sektor Heitkarte den 4. und Gesamten 34.Platz mit 6Dorschen und einen Butt.Habe die Fahrt zum Weissen Riff ca. 140 Euronen ergattert.Preise waren Top ,Essen wieder OK .
Gruß Manner


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> Da nützt es entweder an einen tiefen Strand zu kommen oder von Anfang an die Veranstaltung nicht mit zu hohen Erwartungen anzugehen.
> 
> Gruß Toffee




Mhhhm !
Du weißt doch wo wir angeln!
Wo erhoffst Du Dir da nen Tiefen Strand?
Wäre höhstes Falshöft,da ich da aber die letzten 3 Jahre war,muß ich leider sagen ,daß ich denke:
"Dat sieht übel aus für Sonnabend"!
Aber jedenfalls können wir angeln!Ob was beißt ist die andere Sache!
Wenn ich so an den Großmann Cup 2003 denke wo Stärke 9 von vorne kam,wir in Schmol auf der kleinen Steilkante standen weil der Strand weg war!
Ich habe 7 mal rausgeworfen und 7 mal nach höchstens 1 Min. alles abgerissen!Da habe ich zum erstenmal in meinem Leben aus Wettergründen eingepackt!
Die Ostsee war in meinen Augen (und vieler Anderen) nicht beangelbar!
Dann nimm ich lieber 6 Stärken im Rücken und kann aber angeln!

Gruß Platti ,
bis Samstag#h


----------



## Toffee (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhhm !
> Du weißt doch wo wir angeln!
> Wo erhoffst Du Dir da nen Tiefen Strand?
> Wäre höhstes Falshöft,da ich da aber die letzten 3 Jahre war,muß ich leider sagen ,daß ich denke:
> "Dat sieht übel aus für Sonnabend"!


 
Stand letztes Jahr Falshöft Spitze, bekam 1 Dorsch, normal muß man mehr aus dem Platz machen*#q * aber in dem Sektor wurden von 7 (aus 40!!) Anglern 14 Fische gefangen.
Will nur nicht nach Hasselberg,dann lieber Gooldsmaas.Bei meinen 7 Eiscup-Teilnahmen stand ich nie in Kronsgaard.Wäre mal Zeit....

Gruß Toffee


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> Stand letztes Jahr Falshöft Spitze, bekam 1 Dorsch, normal muß man mehr aus dem Platz machen*#q * aber in dem Sektor wurden von 7 (aus 40!!) Anglern 14 Fische gefangen.
> Will nur nicht nach Hasselberg,dann lieber Gooldsmaas.Bei meinen 7 Eiscup-Teilnahmen stand ich nie in Kronsgaard.Wäre mal Zeit....
> 
> Gruß Toffee



Mein Kumpel stand auch da oben (war doch ein kleiner Bericht im Kutter &
Küste und der Typ auf dem Foto)
Er hatte ein Dorsch und eine Platte und wurde damit zweiter im Sektor (glaube ich) und so ein Ergäbnis spricht ja für sich!|uhoh: 
Ich war ziehmlich beim Parkplatz ,Nichtfänger war das Ergäbnis! 
Aber war ja keine Schande an dem Tag!#d 
Kronsgaard ist ja auch pi**flach,aber bei auflandigen Winden,kann man dort Fische fangen!|rolleyes 
Wenn ihr nen Typen mit ,einer Art blauen Matrosenhemd und BEACHBOYS auf den Rücken seht,der da so nach dem Angeln geknickt rum rennt,dann war ich wohl wieder Falshöft und O.F.!:q 
Naja wollen mal sehen...hoffentlich....hoffentlich...hoffentlich...|uhoh: 

MfG Plattfisch!#h


----------



## Toffee (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kumpel stand auch da oben (war doch ein kleiner Bericht im Kutter &
> Küste und der Typ auf dem Foto)
> Er hatte ein Dorsch und eine Platte und wurde damit zweiter im Sektor (glaube ich) und so ein Ergäbnis spricht ja für sich!|uhoh:


 
Ich weiß, wurde auch von "Kutter & Küste" abgelichtet mit meinem 39er Dorsch.Zum Glück hats deinen Kumpel mit der Ausgabe erwischt* *War ein viel besseres Foto, kam sehr gut rüber.

Apropos Mütze:wenn dir ein etwas drolliger Typ mit ner KSC-Mütze begegnet, bin ich das*|wavey: *

Gruß Toffee


----------



## mb243 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Und wenn Ihr einen seht der mit seinem orangen VW T4 Bus eimerweise Fische wegfährt,
                     |wavey: 







                             dann bin ICH das hoffentlich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                              :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Toffee (9. Dezember 2005)

*Wer fischt den Eis-Cup ??*



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Ihr einen seht der mit seinem orangen VW T4 Bus eimerweise Fische wegfährt,
> 
> dann bin ICH das hoffentlich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


 

Gekaufte Fische zählen aber nicht *:q 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## a.bu (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Mir grauelt auch vor dem Angeln morgen denn ich habe vor ca. 5 oder 6 Jahren das letzte mal mit 18 Fischen dort vernünftig gefangen .
Allerdings entschädigt das meiner Meinung nach beste "Drumherum" (Weihnachtsdeko , geschmückte Tische ,Präsentkörbe usw.) aller Angelveranstaltungen für die mauen Stunden am Strand .

Aber wer weis , vielleicht verirrt sich ja doch der eine oder andere Fisch an unsere Ruten .

Bis morgen dann ,
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Toffee (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings entschädigt das meiner Meinung nach beste "Drumherum" (Weihnachtsdeko , geschmückte Tische ,Präsentkörbe usw.) aller Angelveranstaltungen für die mauen Stunden am Strand .
> 
> Bis morgen dann ,
> Gruß Andreas


 
Da gebe ich dir Recht.Die Veranstalter geben sich sehr viel Mühe und für die Windverhältnisse können sie nichts.Wird mit 160 Teilnehmern ne lustige Truppe.


Gruß Toffee


----------



## mb243 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*

Noch 11 Minuten und genau 24 Stunden! Dann wissen wir mehr !

Freu mich drauf, mal ein Boardies kennen zu lernen! 

Bis morgen mittag !


----------



## platfisch7000 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt den Großmann Cup ??*



			
				Manner schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,habe auch mitgemacht,Sektor Heitkarte den 4. und Gesamten 34.Platz mit 6Dorschen und einen Butt.Habe die Fahrt zum Weissen Riff ca. 140 Euronen ergattert.Preise waren Top ,Essen wieder OK .
> Gruß Manner




@Manner
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Wie kommt das?
Wenn Du 4. im Sector bist,kannst Du doch gesammt im schlimmsten Falle nur
20. werden!!!
4. mal 5 Sektoren = 20!
Ich habe die schlechteste 7.      &      5      =   35.gesammt!
Verstehe ich nicht????


----------

